# Setting up headphones



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi folks. Hope you can help.
Have a Samsung led TV with the only audio out being an "optical" fitting. Hooked this to an equivalent optical fitting on the back of my new Yamaha RX V565 amp, and proceeded to setup all the speakers, DVD player, PC, etc. All worked well. Set the TV to "external speaker".
Have now bought a set of headphones - Sennheiser - as my hearing is not good any more. Plugging the phones into the headphone jack on the front of the amp and all works fine. Only issue is that it automatically employs "silent cinema" when it is connected. This prevents others from hearing the normal sound while I enjoy the headphones - no good. Want both to work.
Went back to Yamaha retailer and he pointed out a set of AV points on the back, shown as "audio out" and said that would sort the issue. Plugged in the headphones and - nothing. Have tried all the obvious stuff with no reward.
Anyone got any clever ideas as to how I can sort this issue. Probably simple but I can't see it at this stage.
Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need to run the audio out to a headphone amp. The least expensive would probably come from Behringer.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

If the headphones work when connected through the HP jack, why would I need another HP amp?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Because that's how the AVR is designed. The audio out signal is too weak to drive a set of headphones. There may be an option to run both the front headphone jack and the speakers in your AVR, but I doubt it.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't find any option to allow external speakers and headphones to run together, unfortunately.
What is involved in a headphone amp? Is is another large expensive article or what? Would it definitely fix the prob?
I will have to investigate whether the TV speakers can be made to work along with the external speakers. If I can do that, then the automatic silencing of the external speakers in lieu of the headphones might still leave the TV speakers active. Living in hope. Getting sick of spending money on this issue.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Headphone amps aren't too expensive and they wire in like a zone 2 or Monitor Out. $20 US, or thereabouts.

Many use a 1/4" Tip-Ring-Sleeve connector, so you'd need an adapter cable to run from the RCA outputs on your receiver and convert it to the 1/4" TRS plug. Any music shop that sells guitars and keyboards should have something like this. In the States, Monoprice and Parts-Express also carry these items.

This setup would allow you to listen via headphones and still work the speakers for everyone else.

Good luck.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

One of these as a headphone amp: http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Behringer-MICROAMP-HA400-Headphone-Amp?sku=621107

And these two pieces: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10429&cs_id=1042903&p_id=682&seq=1&format=2

...should do the job.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Wouldn't mind ordering that amp but am concerned re voltage and plug connectors suitable here in Oz. Do you know if they are available to suit Oz? Could ask them myself of course....
One I found here that seems popular is the FiiO E5 Portable Headphone Amplifier. It is quite cheap. Do you know if it is any good and/or suitable for my purposes?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Behringer ship world wide so it would work. 

The Fiio looks like it should be able to take a line level signal and make it work with headphones.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

I made a "small" omission in my original post that may be relevant. The Sennheiser headphones are wireless RS170 model. I have been told by others that a wireless set should work from the audio out connections without an extra amp as they have their own amp built in. Do you think that is correct?
Sorry if I have led you astray with the original post.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, Wireless headphone have their own amp. The back of the transmitter should have either RCA inputs or a 3.5mm inPut or both. Hook up the audio output of your receiver to that input and you'll be all set.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

That is exactly what I did with no good result. No sound at all.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Latest info received from Yamaha is that when sound is input to the amp through the optical connection, then the audio out connection won't work....
Guess I have to try to convert optical/digital to analogue somehow before inputting it into the amp and then it will work, or work out some other way.
Any thoughts?
Someone suggested using a speaker outlet on the amp - is that at all reasonable??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What is the model # of your TV?


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

TV is a Samsung LED/LCD Model Number LA55A950D1FXXY.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So yes, your TV appears to have only a digital audio output, which is really inconvenient. If your AVR doesn't output audio from either the AV or Audio Out, then an optical to analog converter will be the only way to go.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Any particular suggestions? Seems some DAC's don't handle HD TV's too well. Appartently, the conversion prevents the use of 5.1 or 7.1 distribution from the amp. Not that I am looking for anything other than stereo sound through speakers or headphones.
Amazing how complicated things can get just because some of the TV manufacturers have chosen to go with just optical sound outlets.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's another thought: hook up all your components via analog and your Audio Out should work.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't understand. How is that possible when the TV only has a digital/optical audio out? If I could have used an analogue out, I would have ages ago. The other stuff is all hooked up in analogue.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You have them hooked up via analog to your Yamaha AVR or to the TV? You want them hooked up directly to the AVR, then you should get audio out from the AVR to your headphones.

Now, on your TV, are you using it as a tuner (i.e. antenna run to it), or just as a monitor (using a separate cable or dish box)?


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

The TV is directly hooked to the aerial - no set top box.
Laptop is hooked with video output to TV and audio to amp.
DVD player is hooked directly to TV in audio and video. Don't have to use this though as the laptop has a CD/DVD player. Alternatively, could hook DVD audio to amp.

New thought. I have been considering buying a TV recorder for late night sport. If I was to do this, recorders usually have both coax and AV out points - presumably analogue. I could connect the coax to the TV and hook the headphones to the set-top box/recorder AV outlets, presuming both outlets will work in unision. This would save the $100 outlay for the DAC. Of course, it would mean connecting the HP's back to the amp when I want to use them with the PC or DVD. No great sweat.

Any other downsides here? - other than having yet another box on the furniture and another remote to put in to the mix - my wife will hate me...
Only other query is - will the set-top box allow digital signal to the Tv and analogue signal to the amp at the same time?? If not, I'm still no-where.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, folks.
I bought a PVR/set top box and installed it between the TV and the aerial. Connected the PVR to the TV by HDMI and connected the headphones to an audio out on the back of the PVR.
Result - sound still comes through from the TV via the optical cable to the amp and its speakers, so no loss of quality there. Headphones work with no issues and no apparent lipsync problems, and everything works together!!!!

Considering the number of people who have been asking this question, perhaps you should consider making this a "sticky" thread for future members.

Once again, thanks for your input.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## oigle (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorted a couple of issues.
I like to have the treble increased quite a bit on my amp to clarify speech etc. By connecting the headphones to the STB, I had bypassed the amp where the sound has been modified. Hence the sound through the HP's was too rounded and dull.
I have now taken the sound from the STB to the amp as an anlaogue input and connected the HP's to the rear audio output on the amp. As I have an analogue input, the audio out to the HP's works fine. The modified sound via the amp comes through the HP's with its extra treble which is great. I also have the PC and DVD sounds coming through the modified system too so all good. I have disconnected the optical/digital cable between the TV and the amp as it is superfluous. All TV sound is generated from the STB now.
Seems to work well with no downside.
Hope this can help someone else trying to get headphones working properly.


----------

